# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  How to apply for Maltese work residence and visa

## Dynareen

Hi,
I'm looking to move to Malta in a couple of months and was wondering what I needed to Live and Work there?
Any information would be much appreciated

----------


## dia38europe

> Hi,
> I'm looking to move to Malta in a couple of months and was wondering what I needed to Live and Work there?
> Any information would be much appreciated


Any national of the European Union may apply for an ordinary residence permit in Malta subject to the requirements of the respective bases are fulfilled. The bases upon which an individual may apply for an ordinary residence permit in Malta are: economic self-sufficiency, employment/self-employment, study and permanent residence. But it is still better to ask some local agents for exact details. Good luck!

----------


## MelvynGreer

I was in Malta - I did not regret it, I really liked this country. Little, everything is close. In addition, the cuisine is varied, people of different nationalities on an island 40 km. Amazing!
And the weather is good) I would not mind studying there. Maybe somehow yes;)
And also Sicily in 90 km! He sat on the ferry and after half an hour on the spot)
In general, only positive emotions)

----------

